

Location sharing app Moby launches Android version - pwysinski
http://mo.by/
After three weeks of work our Android app has shipped. Check it out and let us know what you think.
======
neilsharma
Sounds useful. Some non-consumer examples off the top of my head are: -search
and rescue missions. Track the location of each person as they search and
figure out what parts of the geography have been covered. -trucking companies.
They spend a lot on GPS navigation systems; perhaps you can offer a cheaper
alternative?

Also, it only works on android 4.0+? Is that necessary? I got 2.6 :(

------
what_ever
I wish Google Latitude had the functionality to share the location only for
limited time.

------
graue
Maybe I'm unimaginative, but why would I use this? I'd like to see an example
or three of why this app is cool. The only thing I can think of is if you're
going to go meet someone, but this idea isn't fleshed out on the site.

~~~
sthatipamala
An example they gave last time: when you're on a multi-car road trip, you can
know everyone's location/ETA.

Off the top of my head: event planning. You often dispatch organizers to pick
up props/food/whatever and with Moby, you don't have to call and ask where
they are.

------
OwlHuntr
The rising prevalence of youths who have smart phones makes location sharing
apps like this a great tool for parents letting their kids be more
independent. That's just one use of this app that I can think of. Several
other commenters here have already pointed out great uses: caravans, search
and rescue coverage, etc. so I will not try to add on to that. Overall, it's
well made and deserves to become a staple tool for live location sharing.

------
kevinliang
Pretty useful. Finally I can just send them 1 text w/ my location instead of
them reaching out to me all the time of my eta.

------
rjzzleep
my first impression: useless.

my second impression, mail a link to someone who wants to know where i am and
how long i'm going to wait there. awesome.

i like it. straight to the point and neat. could i have built it myself?
definitely. do i want to build it myself? most definitely not.

------
ericz
I'm glad there is still innovation in this space despite how Google Latitude
floundered.

------
mtgx
WOT is giving me a warning. It seems others have rated it very negatively, and
pushed it into red.

------
abava
you are welcome to check-out Geo Messages:
<http://www.servletsuite.com/geomessage/>

------
borisjabes
is this any different than Glympse?

~~~
tchen
We built this because we found Glympse's UX was cumbersome and difficult to
navigate. Just like how Instagram stripped down features from other photo
sharing apps and made a better experience, we iterated a design that was super
easy to use especially for drivers who want to share their location quickly.

Moby is also more of an enterprise and API play. We enable developers to
easily add real-time location aware features to their applications while we
handle the plumbing. If you're interested, check out <http://mo.by/developers>

~~~
skiplecariboo
being developped using PhoneGap, it would be nice to have some feedback on how
easy the porting from iOs was, and what kind of tools / js framework they used
!

------
hayksaakian
So its like Google latitude except new and exciting, and not forced down your
throat.

~~~
lucian1900
Latitude was not pushed down anyone's throat.

